# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Ищу поставщиков баз данных | Куплю базу контактов.

## JohnRockfeller

Куплю свежие базы лидов / заявок / клиентов. (Пользователи, которые недавно заполняли заявку или регистрировались на сайте). Делаем по ним кросс-продажи, вам выплачивается процент от продаж. 
Направления Гэмблинг (казино, беттинг) и МФО.
ГЕО: СНГ, Европа + некоторые страны восточной Азии.
Связь тг : @Rockfeller_net

----------

